
Appeals court rules NSA's bulk phone data collection illegal - dotcoma
https://thehill.com/policy/national-security/514854-court-rules-nsas-bulk-phone-data-collection-illegal
======
pseingatl
Alas. In the legal field, this is called "dicta" and is non-precedential.

